# How much dirt?



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

So I'm planning to dirt my 75 and I'm realizing I have no idea how much dirt I should actually have :S

So basically, how much dirt should I be expecting to use for an entire 75 gallon tank? Is there a calculator that exists out there or something? I forget the size that the bags come in (I'm either going to do Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix or one of the other organic potting mixes I've used in the past) and have no idea how many of them I would need.

I'd also rather only make one trip to the store to buy my dirt lol


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

L x W x H = volume. 
Length of tank in inches times width of tank in inches times the depth you want. 

Then it depends on how the soil is bagged:

If it is labeled in cubic feet: there are 1728 cubic inches in one cubic foot
If it is labeled in quarts: there are just about 57 cubic inches in one (US) quart. 

example:
If your 75 gallon is 4' long, 2' wide and you want substrate 2" deep:
48 x 24 x 2 = 2304 cubic inches. 
divide by 1728 = 1-1/3 cubic feet. 
or divide by 57 = 40-1/2 quarts.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I used nearly all of the largest bag of MGOC in my 80 gal which is same foot print of 75 gal cept taller.
Also used nearly all of 50 lb bag of black diamond blasting media as a cap over the soil.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

roadmaster said:


> I used nearly all of the largest bag of MGOC in my 80 gal which is same foot print of 75 gal cept taller.
> Also used nearly all of 50 lb bag of black diamond blasting media as a cap over the soil.


Really? That's interesting on the sand as I was under the impression (given that calculator on here) that I'd need like 100lbs of sand :S

Thanks for the idea of how much dirt to get guys!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

HybridHerp said:


> Really? That's interesting on the sand as I was under the impression (given that calculator on here) that I'd need like 100lbs of sand :S
> 
> Thanks for the idea of how much dirt to get guys!


 
Hmm, upon reflection,,it may have been closer to 100 lbs of the black diamond.
I remember having about a half of 50 lb bag left, so it may have been a 50 lb bag and a half another one, that I needed for the 80 gal.
For gravel,, I normally figure two lbs per gallon for around three inch depth.
Sand being smaller grain ,might would take more.


----------

